# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  prison break  - بريزون بريك - الموسم الرابع

## غسان

*بريزون بريك .... جميع حلقات الموسم الرابع وترجماتها الاحترافية ... وبعدة روابط* 

__ 

_-----------------------------------------------------_
_الأسئلة الشائعة_ 

_1-كيف اقوم بتشغيل الترجمة مع الحلقة_ 

_قم بوضع ملف الترجمة + الحلقة في مجلد واحد وقم بتسمية الحلقة والترجمة بنفس الإسم..مثال_
__  

_2-بعد تحميل الحلقة وتشغيلها وجدت ان الصوت لا يعمل_  

_قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج وقم بتشغيل الحلقة عن طريقه_ _هـــنـــا_ 

_وبإمكانك تشغيل الترجمة عن طريق هذا البرنامج بطريقتين الأولى كما هو موضح اعلاه في السؤال الأول_ 



_والثانية يدوياً عن طريق الضغط يمين الماوس في وسط شاشة العرض كما توضح هذه الصورة وبعد الضغط على خيار Attach subtitles قم بإختيار ملف الترجمة ثم اضغط على open_ 


___تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 638x385 وحجمها 40KB._
__ 

_----------------------------------------------------_
_ملاحظه هامه جدا الباسورد لفك الضغط في المرفقات_ 


*Prison.Break.S04E01.HDTV.XviD-LOL*
*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الأولى* 


*بحجم 152 Mb وبصيغة Rmvb* 



_Megaupload_
__
_Download_ 


_Zshare_
__
_part1_
_part2_ 

_Filesend_
__
_Download_ 


_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة الاولى:_ 




*Prison.Break.S04E02.HDTV.XviD-LOL*
*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الثانية* 


*بحجم 146 Mb وبصيغة Rmvb* 

_Megaupload_ 
__
_Download_ 


_Zshare_
__
_part1_
_part2_ 

_Filesend_
__
_Download_ 






_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة الثانية:_ 







*Prison.Break.S04E03.HDTV.XviD-LOL*
*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الثالثة* 


*بحجم 349 Mb وبصيغة Avi* 

_Netload_
__
_Download_ 


_بحجم 172 Mb وبصيغة Rmvb_ 
_Megaupload_
__
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
__
_Download_ 
_Zshare_
__
_part1_
_part2_ 



_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة الثالثة:_ 


_Prison.Break.S04E04.HDTV.XviD-LOL_
_مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الرابعة_ 

*بحجم 349 Mb وبصيغة Avi* 
_Letitbit_
__
_Download_ 
_Netload_
__
_Download_ 

*بحجم 154 Mb وبصيغة Rmvb* 
_Megaupload_
__
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
__
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
__
_Download_ 
_Zshare_
__
_part1_
_part2_ 

*الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة الرابعة:* 


_Prison.Break.S04E05.HDTV.XviD-NoTV_
_مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الخامسة_ 

*بحجم 350 Mb وبصيغة Avi* 
_Netload_
__
_Download_ 

*بحجم 141 Mb وبصيغة Rmvb* 
_Megaupload_
__
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
__
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
__
_Download_ 
_Zshare_
__
_Download_ 




*الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة الخامسة:* 




_Prison.Break.S04E06.HDTV.XviD-LOL_
_مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة السادسة_ 

_بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB_ 
_Netload_
_Download_ 
_بحجم 155 MB وبصيغة Rmvb_ 
_Megaupload_
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
_Download_ 

_Rapidshare_
_Download_ 

_Zshare_
_Download_




_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة السادسة:_ 




_Prison.Break.S04E07.HDTV.XviD-0TV_
_مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة السابعة_ 

_بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB_ 
_Netload_
*Download*
_pass: irfree.com_ 
_بحجم 146 MB وبصيغة Rmvb_ 
_Megaupload_
_Download_ 

_Filesend_
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
_Download_ 
_Zshare_
_Download_ 

*الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة السابعة:* 

_Prison.Break.S04E08.HDTV.XviD-LOL_
_مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الثامنة_ 
_بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB_ 
_Netload_
_Download_ 
_بحجم 150 MB وبصيغة Rmvb_ 
_Megaupload_
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
_Download_ 
_Zshare_
_Download_ 
_Egoshare_
_Download_

_Filesend_
_Download_ 


_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة الثامنة:_ 

_Prison.Break.S04E09.HDTV.XviD-LOL_
*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة التاسعة* 
_بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB_ 
_Netload_
_Download_ 

_بحجم 144 MB وبصيغة Rmvb_ 
_Megaupload_
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
*Download* 

_Zshare_
_Download_ 




_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة التاسعة:_ 

_Prison.Break.S04E10.HDTV.XviD-LOL_

*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة العاشرة* 

_بحجم 142 MB وبصيغة Rmvb_ 
_Megaupload_
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
_Download_ 
_Zshare_
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
_Download_ 
_Filefactory_
_Download_


_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة العاشرة:_ 

_Prison.Break.S04E11.HDTV.XviD-LOL_
_مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الحادية عشر_ 
_بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB_ 
_Netload_
_Download_ 
_بحجم 143 MB وبصيغة Rmvb_ 
_Megaupload_
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
_Download_ 
_Vip-file_
_Download_ 
_Zshare_
_Download_ 


_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة 11 :_

_مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الثانية عشر_ 
_بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB_ 
_Rapidshare_
_part1_
_part2_ 
_بصيغة Rmvb وبحجم 148 MB_ 
_Megaupload_
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
_Download_

_Zshare_
_Download_ 
_Vip-file_
_Download_ 
_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة 12:_ 

_Prison.Break.S04E13.HDTV.XviD-LOL_
_مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الثالثة عشر_ 
_بصيغة Rmvb وبحجم 144 MB_ 
_Megaupload_
_Download_ 
_Rapidshare_
_Download_ 
_Filesend_
_Download_ 
_Vip-file_
_Download_ 
_Zshare_
_Download_

_الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة 13:_



*Prison.Break.S04E14.HDTV.XviD-LOL*
*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الرابعة عشر* 
*بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB*
*Rapidshare*
*part1*
*part2*
*part3*
*part4*

*بصيغة Rmvb وبحجم 151 MB* 
*Megaupload*
*Download* 
*Rapidshare*
*Download* 
*Filesend*
*Download* 
*Vip-file*
*Download* 
*Zshare*
*Download*




*الترجمة الاحترافية للحلقة 14:* 



*Prison.Break.S04E15.HDTV.XviD-LOL*
*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الخامسة عشر*
*-**بعنوان:*
*Going Under*



Prison.Break.S04E15.HDTV.XviD-LOL
*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الخامسة عشر* 
*بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB*

Netload
*Download* 
*بصيغة Rmvb وبحجم 154 MB* 
Megaupload
*Download* 
Filesend
*Download* 
Rapidshare
*Download* 
Zshare
*Download* 

ترجمة Prison.Break.S04E15 في المرفقات  
*Prison.Break.S04E16.HDTV.XviD-LOL*

*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة السادسة عشر*
*بتاريخ* 
*22-12-2008*
*بعنوان:*
*The Sunshine State*


*Prison.Break.S04E16.HDTV.XviD-LOL**

مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة السادسة عشر
بتاريخ 
22-12-2008
بعنوان:
The Sunshine State
*

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مع اني صرت جايبو.......مشكوووووووووووور 
بس جد هاد المسلسل بجنن وانا من عشاقه....

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف شكر يا كبير

الله يعطيك العافية عالمجهود الرائع

----------


## غسان

_مشكورين على المرور شباب ..._ 

_الله يعافيك ابوحميد ..._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مشكور غسان

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## حسان القضاة

Prison.Break.S04E15.HDTV.XviD-LOL
*مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة الخامسة عشر*

*بصيغة Avi وبحجم 350 MB*

Netload
*Download*

*بصيغة Rmvb وبحجم 154 MB*

Megaupload
*Download*

Filesend
*Download*

Rapidshare
*Download*

Zshare
*Download*


 ترجمة Prison.Break.S04E15 في المرفقات 

*Prison.Break.S04E16.HDTV.XviD-LOL

مسلسل الهروب الكبير الموسم الرابع الحلقة السادسة عشر
بتاريخ 
22-12-2008
بعنوان:
The Sunshine State
*

----------


## حامد غنيم

uyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhffffffffffffffff  ff

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_الف شكر يا كبير

الله يعطيك العافية عالمجهود الرائع
_


 اشي من لآخر يا غسان مشكور كتير حلو  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## usagendy

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## usagendy

مجهود كبير جدا

----------


## usagendy

نتمنى التواصل

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## muntadhar.1

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## msosirag

شكرا وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات

----------


## nonoonon

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

